# Looking for Galveston fishing partners



## mattyD

Have a real nice boat just dont know anything about Galveston Bay,call me if you would like to go.Matt 7132139568 or pm me.


----------



## Mtek

PM sent


----------



## Spectaker

PM sent.


----------



## lpminkaty

*fishing buddy*

PM Sent


----------



## Cassie

You can go with us on my boat and learn the area.


----------



## HEAT95

*Have Gear & Money*

Just got into fishing and can't get enough. Unfortunately friends with boats have regular jobs. I'll be willing to pay for gas and bait for an invitation.


----------



## fishtails75

i am actually a guide but would be willing to ride with ya and show ya a couple things that makes my trips very productive. pm me anytime.


----------



## fastattack20

*resume*



mattyD said:


> Have a real nice boat just dont know anything about Galveston Bay,call me if you would like to go.Matt 7132139568 or pm me.


i was born and raised in galveston. im 50 now been on a boat fishing since i was 2yo in galveston my dads boat was among the first boats at the yacht basin. my father was a doctor in galveston at utmb he retired on crystal beach in bolivar i work for the houston fire dept have for 23 yrs i have a six pak also.my cell is 832-629 5255


----------



## G-Town

Pm sent


----------



## mattyD

fastattack20 said:


> i was born and raised in galveston. im 50 now been on a boat fishing since i was 2yo in galveston my dads boat was among the first boats at the yacht basin. my father was a doctor in galveston at utmb he retired on crystal beach in bolivar i work for the houston fire dept have for 23 yrs i have a six pak also.my cell is 832-629 5255


Call me i am home from work and ready to go 7132139568


----------



## FishBurd27

fastattack20 said:


> i have a six pak also.my cell is 832-629 5255


Is there something I don't know about this website...


----------

